# Spidey's Advesary for AMAZING SPIDER-MAN 2 Announced: Jamie Foxx as "Electro"



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

Did you guys see this yet, or hear about it? I really thought Webb was gonna go in the direction of re-imagining the Green Goblin in the sequel based on that post-credits sequence in the first film (it's hinted at in this below article that Osborne/Goblin may be explored by none other than Chris Cooper in the sequel along with Foxx's Electro, but some call that a rumor)...

Unfortunate that many people commenting on the story won't see the film -- which is at least a year away -- due to their belief that Foxx is a "racist" based on a shirt he wore to an award ceremony; at any rate, I don't think he was really the right choice for the Spidey adversary based on pics of the old books I looked through.

What say you? 



http://movies.yahoo.com/blogs/movie...enacing-electro-amazing-spider-172914807.html


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

Osage_Winter said:


> Did you guys see this yet, or hear about it? I really thought Webb was gonna go in the direction of re-imagining the Green Goblin in the sequel based on that post-credits sequence in the first film (it's hinted at in this below article that Osborne/Goblin may be explored by none other than Chris Cooper in the sequel along with Foxx's Electro, but some call that a rumor)...
> 
> Unfortunate that many people commenting on the story won't see the film -- which is at least a year away -- due to their belief that Foxx is a "racist" based on a shirt he wore to an award ceremony; at any rate, I don't think he was really the right choice for the Spidey adversary based on pics of the old books I looked through.
> 
> ...


they're taking the characters from the "Ultimate" series which had Electro as the black guy vs. the white dude with green and yellow tights from the original line of comics. 

as for green goblin. I DOUBT we'll see that till the 3rd or 4th film (Webb has already stated his arc is 4 movies long) .... the guy who was in the shadows at the end of the first one is rumored to be "Mysterio"


----------

